# Anyone have a source for lateral spread Rye?



## FuzzeWuzze (Aug 25, 2017)

So im curious about trying some of this lateral spread ryegrass that Mt View Seed has created. Hell their only a 30 min drive from me, and ive used their other Rye grasses with good success.

http://mtviewseeds.com/downloads/datasheets/lateral_spread_perennial_ryegrass_brochure.pdf

I've emailed them twice and have never gotten a response about where i can actually find this stuff, has anyone seen Sienna or Insight out there for purchase? KBG isnt really an option for us out here in the PNW, so having a self spreading/repairing grass even if it was 10% as good as spreading as KBG would be great.


----------



## cclaeys (Dec 2, 2017)

Typically when it sounds too good to be true it is and that is my supposition. Why don't you drive over there and ask them or call.

The *** is hard to emulate, it is state sponsored after all.


----------



## FuzzeWuzze (Aug 25, 2017)

cclaeys said:


> Typically when it sounds too good to be true it is and that is my supposition. Why don't you drive over there and ask them or call.
> 
> The *** is hard to emulate, it is state sponsored after all.


I may have to, it's a bit annoying 

Yes I realize it's probably nothing like kbg but any regrowth in an all rye lawn would be better than none.


----------



## cclaeys (Dec 2, 2017)

I am still looking for the silver bullet grass mix and hopefully I always will be.

What is the issue with bluegrass there? I am in Utah, arguably the most difficult place to grow anything worth a crap other than babies and pyramid schemes, and I can pull it off.

The *** deal was a joke, sorry wasn't mocking you or anything.

-Chris


----------



## FuzzeWuzze (Aug 25, 2017)

cclaeys said:


> I am still looking for the silver bullet grass mix and hopefully I always will be.
> 
> What is the issue with bluegrass there? I am in Utah, arguably the most difficult place to grow anything worth a crap other than babies and pyramid schemes, and I can pull it off.
> 
> ...


At least west of the Cascades out here in OR/WA we get too much rain and too little sun except for a small window in July-Sept usually. Also because our temps are so mild year round, we rarely get snow that sticks around for more than a day for example, its just in that 45-50 zone and wet for most of the Fall/Winter. KBG goes dormant or diseased and weed grasses tend to take over. Bent grass is a big problem out here, it seems to be in everyones soil.

All studies from Oregon State i can find say not to even bother with KBG because of shade/disease that runs rampant.

That said, these studies were from like 2001, and i know there has been a lot of progress in some varieties to survive shade/damp conditions. In particular im looking at one of this forums favorites which is Bewitched to throw in with some Rye on my front reno when i do it next fall.

Its not really that KBG doesnt grow here, its that other grasses like Rye/Fine Fescue/Bentgrass grow too well and just choke out most KBG over a few years. Im not against trying though! I dont have a huge yard, im not against pissing away $60 in seed to try.


----------



## fusebox7 (Jul 27, 2017)

There are quite a few "spreading" PRG cultivars. I've had Harrier, Hawkeye 2, Fiesta 4, Sideways and SR4600 (amongst others that have been in the Champion GQ blend) which all supposedly produce psuedo-stolons. SSS has Fiesta 4. While I do have historical evidence in my old no-mix and backyard PRG monoculture of PRG exhibiting some daughter plants via stolons, it didn't make up for the winterkill, poor shade tolerance, amongst other defects of PRG.

SRO has a lot of documentation out there. Here's one study you might have seen: http://www.sroseed.com/Files/Files/SRO_USA/Articles/Perennial_Ryegrass/Spreading_Ryegrasses_%E2%80%93_Divot_Repair_SR_4600.pdf

Good luck. PRG can be great if you have the right climate and cultural practices. But I don't believe PRG is better than KBG or vice-versa. Turf management is all extremely subjective.


----------



## FuzzeWuzze (Aug 25, 2017)

Theres a pretty good presentation on our Micro climate if your interested. We don't deal with a lot of the problems you other guys do, but have our own set of problems.

https://www.slideshare.net/osuhorticulture/httphortoregonstateedufilesresearchextensionturfinformationhomelawnsturfadaptationecologypdf

Thanks for the info, ill keep hunting around for more information on those varieties and keep bugging Mt View Seed.


----------



## j4c11 (Apr 30, 2017)

Check out Barenbrug's RPR, which supposedly spreads via stolons and is unique enough in that regard to be categorized as a different sub-species.


----------



## FuzzeWuzze (Aug 25, 2017)

j4c11 said:


> Check out Barenbrug's RPR, which supposedly spreads via stolons and is unique enough in that regard to be categorized as a different sub-species.


Interesting, thanks ill look into it. Im always afraid when you get into those new sub-species type things that you may end up with blending problems with other Rye grasses.


----------



## 2xjtn (Nov 29, 2017)

I use Natural Knit Perennial Rye, engineered by Ledeboer Seed in Oregon.
https://ledeboerseed.com/Natural_Knit.html

Great success with it, whether straight seeding or overseeding. The texture is fine, so great for mowing with reel.

JN


----------



## ABC123 (Jul 14, 2017)

That's very interesting how quick it recovered.


----------



## FuzzeWuzze (Aug 25, 2017)

2xjtn said:


> I use Natural Knit Perennial Rye, engineered by Ledeboer Seed in Oregon.
> https://ledeboerseed.com/Natural_Knit.html
> 
> Great success with it, whether straight seeding or overseeding. The texture is fine, so great for mowing with reel.
> ...


As far as i understand it, MtViewSeed's "Lateral Spread" seed uses this "Natural Knit technology", which is why i was interested in it. At least i assume this because both sell lateral spread mixes with Sienna and Insight which are the two main varieties. So im not sure if its MtViewSeed who grows the seed based on their tech, or vice versa...but they seem to be the same thing.
http://www.mtviewseeds.com/downloads/datasheets/lateral_spread_perennial_ryegrass_brochure.pdf

Can you point me to where you sourced it? Their website points to a shop that only sells to contractors.
Its annoying because im so close to the growers of these seeds, like 45 minute drive, but since they just go straight out to giant distributors from the farm sourcing them in the state of Oregon is actually quite difficult.

Also if you have any images of your lawn with it laying around i wouldnt complain


----------



## FuzzeWuzze (Aug 25, 2017)

After a bit of research, found Miller Seeds that seems to source blends with Sienna and Insight and non LS Rye's, and also some alright looking Bluegrass blends(Midnight+Bewitched+Blueberry). Now i just need to figure out where I can buy it.


----------



## FuzzeWuzze (Aug 25, 2017)

Problem solved i believe, even though they are just a brick&mortar store with no online sales apparently they will ship their blends out and honestly their prices are pretty damn amazing, having no idea what they will charge for shipping.

Maybe its just me but 
$40 for 10# of 5 way 20/20/20/20/20 blend of Midnight/Bewitched/Blueberry/Blackjack/Bonaire seems like a killer deal, when 2# of Bewitched from Seedsuperstore is $65 before shipping.


----------



## 2xjtn (Nov 29, 2017)

FuzzeWuzze said:


> 2xjtn said:
> 
> 
> > I use Natural Knit Perennial Rye, engineered by Ledeboer Seed in Oregon.
> ...


I purchase it up here in Langley, B.C. where I live. As you know, these spreading varieties were engineered for sod farms to keep the sod together when rolled up. There must be another source in Washington or Oregon for that seed..


----------

